# RIP Yardsale



## Monkeywrench (Dec 16, 2010)

If anyone knew Yardsale--I'm sorry to say that he's no longer with us. He was killed in Henrico, Virginia. I don't care to discuss the details of his slaying, who did it, or why. I honestly don't think it's worth all of the bullshit, rumors, and drama that would most likely follow. What's important here is that one of us is gone and despite whatever Yardsale might have been to you, he's to be remembered like anybody else. 


I've Tinypasted the original DailyMe article about him and his girlfriend "Lucy". 
RIP Yardsale - c8304

I never saw one man drink so much Four Loko, scream so much at passing tourists, and make so. much. money. I don't know how you did it dude, but you did. Rest in peace, you fucking wingnut. I'll miss you.


----------



## menu (Dec 16, 2010)

dude. you have any pics? I think I met him


----------



## Monkeywrench (Dec 16, 2010)

Left.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 16, 2010)

such a sad story.


----------



## Deleted member 1505 (Dec 17, 2010)

RIP Yardsale. Im sorry that we didnt all leave richmond together, maybe then this would never have taken place. Danny and I will fucking miss you! You were so good to us.

"HI! WANNA FUCK?"-Yardsale.


----------



## menu (Dec 17, 2010)

shitty business.


----------



## MunicipalWaylan (Dec 17, 2010)

Fuck, I met Yardsale this summer just kickin' it in Thompkins Square and participating in dance-offs. We bbq'd on the 4th. He was hilarious yellin' at everyone we passed trying to bum some weed. He was flying a paper plate with "ain't got shit" on it. 40s shall be poured in this man's name.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Dec 18, 2010)

He was probably one of the funniest people to hang out with in Thompkins. "DURKA DURKA MOTHERFUCKER. GIVE ME YOUR MONEEEEY!!!"


----------



## Beegod Santana (Dec 21, 2010)

Man, thats just fucking depressing. 

I hung out with him for a few nights in tuscon a while back. Really bums me out to hear that this is how he met his end.


----------



## BelCh (Dec 21, 2010)

This is deeply sad news ,
I only sat and spoke with him a few times ... he was really a gem !

It's really just too sad ... If you met yard sale you would remember him
tragic loss to the community ... 

I can only hope that this is not true ! 
and that your happy , and at peace wherever you are !

Lb


----------



## old shity (Dec 21, 2010)

damn just heard rest in peace maybe when im gone i can wake you up drunk taking about vampires.


----------



## Loaf (Dec 21, 2010)

Best yardsale quote of all time " I wish I had a pile of crack cocaine.... and your ass in my face!"


----------



## mikey mayhem (Dec 23, 2010)

damn met him a couple years ago in austin, rip.


----------



## l0cate (Dec 23, 2010)

Monkeywrench said:


> He was probably one of the funniest people to hang out with in Thompkins. "DURKA DURKA MOTHERFUCKER. GIVE ME YOUR MONEEEEY!!!"


 

He will always be missed and never forgotten


----------



## pip (Dec 24, 2010)

I met him in austin,tx earlier this year. Funny dude, he also helped me and my roaddog out a bit. fuck......


----------



## Uncle Mom (Dec 25, 2010)

Does anyone know any details about Satan, his whereabouts. I have his birth certificate... Is he ok? Did he have something to do with this? Email me privately please if you can help.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Dec 25, 2010)

"The two men -- Samuel E. Gase, 32, aka Satan, and Brandon Thomas Geissler, 21, aka Roofless -- appeared in Henrico General District Court yesterday and are being held without bond. Both are charged with voluntary manslaughter in Dyck's death."


----------



## Uncle Mom (Dec 26, 2010)

Uncle Mom said:


> Does anyone know any details about Satan, his whereabouts. I have his birth certificate... Is he ok? Did he have something to do with this? Email me privately please if you can help.




Satan has court Jan fourth. If anyone would like the info to write to he or Roofless please email me privately. I will be going to the court date.


----------



## Toxic*Flood*Brew (Jan 6, 2011)

Haha oh man I loved this guy..I met him in some Podunk town in missiouri with his gf..The first thing he said me was, "Hey brother are you! are you a flinstone kid?" man I ended up hanging out with him for a day or two I had a guitar and we played songs and drank hurricane until I eventually hopped out by myself the way he told me not to go....I should have listened to him..Too many of my friends and beautiful ppl I have met on the road have died this yr even though I only knew you for two nights here's to you buddy ~Cheers~


----------



## Uncle Mom (Jan 6, 2011)

Today in court, Henrico County VA, Satan and Roofless made a motion to separate the cases, and will take their proceedings to trail.
Brandon (Roofless) has his trail on the 6th and 7th of April, and Sam (Satan) has his trial date the 12th and 13th of April. Lucy will be there to testify. The cases are being moved to April so that the DA can get forensic evidence ready. If anyone would like further details or info please email me privately.


----------



## Uncle Mom (Mar 9, 2011)

Train jumper pleads guilty in Acca Yard death | Richmond Times-Dispatch


----------



## mylon (Mar 9, 2011)

R.I.P. Caught one of my first trains with him out of Tucson. He was a really nice guy, no ego bullshit.


----------



## Billyvusynder (Mar 18, 2011)

What do you consider cheap? I can't imagine not being to find some kind of plain crap sleeping bag at Wal Mart.


----------



## Fwingnut (Jul 29, 2011)

It was his birthday and he wanted my shirt. So I told him he has to run to the McDonalds and back in his birthday suit for it, and he did it. HAHAHAHAHA 5 fucking blocks man, in the 9th ward no less. I wish everyone could seen all the people faces as this crazy ass white dude runs naked down the common grounds. Me and Trashcan just grabbed all the booze and hid by the press street yard for a min. HAHAHAHA

Good fucking job Yardsale, went and got yourself killed you fucking asshole. Son of bitch, and I realy loved you man.


----------



## owlfrog (Nov 23, 2011)

Fuck I'm sure I meet him tho not site where our paths crossed I was blocked from reading the whole story NY some pop up ( I 'm using a phone most of time I 'm on here) RIP


----------



## owlfrog (Nov 23, 2011)

Auto fix is mess me up bad not sure where our paths crossed. ...


----------



## Uncle Mom (Nov 29, 2011)

Satan was given 30 years. Murder 2. The judge suspended 15 of it, so he may only serve 15.


----------



## Uncle Mom (Dec 19, 2012)

Satan's release date: NOV 11, 2023.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Jan 29, 2014)

wow that sucks. he will be missed RIP man


----------



## crazy john (Mar 6, 2014)

so fucked. R.I.P ya shwilly bastad


----------

